# Bucks' losing streak reaches 6



## Badger36 (Nov 11, 2013)

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/bucks-lose-sixth-straight-game-b99146705z1-232781851.html


> For the past six games it's been variations of the same script for the Milwaukee Bucks. Hang around for as long as possible, then wilt under pressure from the opponent.
> 
> That's what happened yet again Wednesday night as the Bucks dropped their sixth consecutive game, this time falling to the Portland Trail Blazers, 91-82. Turnovers were Milwaukee's undoing as it coughed the ball up 19 times, including seven in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Exactly what Bucks fans want.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

The second worst record in the league so far. No complaints from me of course, but I just wish Henson and Giannis were getting more minutes.


----------

